# Habanero ABT'S



## meateater (Nov 22, 2009)

Has anyone ventured towards the abyss!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 22, 2009)

I think several did last summer but we haven't heard from them since...


----------



## samaridad (Nov 22, 2009)

What does abts stand for
thanks


----------



## bullfrog (Nov 23, 2009)

Atomic Buffalo Turds


----------



## heliboydoesbbq (Nov 23, 2009)

YES hABTs are fantasitc.. 

the only problem is that for the uninitatated the HEAT can be killar...

 I served up a few and one of my friends had to be resusitated with vanilla Ice cream... he had the hic-ups and was loosing contact with reality.. 

They can be GREAT I enjoyed them But my heat tolerace is high! 

check out my post on the habernero ABT's!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=81097

ITs great.... I'd like to ABT alot of different chilis... .

have fun!

--> HBdBBQ


----------



## meateater (Nov 23, 2009)

My tolerence is high and I'm ready! Jalapenos are like honey to me, I NEED HEAT!!  :)


----------



## alx (Nov 23, 2009)

Perhaps a bhut jolinka.They will remove flesh....


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes the habineros peppers are used by many of the stronger bellied members here. You have to almost have a iron stomach needed for the habineros.


----------



## heliboydoesbbq (Nov 23, 2009)

Bhut joka ... other wise the Ghost pepper... YES thats one hot puppy... er... pepper... so... the hard part is soursing one.. can't do it in montana.... closest thing it cosmic chili... 

http://www.cosmicchile.com/cgi-bin/c...ile/index.html

my local hot sauce shop.... its mail order BUT based in Bozeman!!!

good luck to the seekers of heat!

-->HBdBBQ


----------



## chrome (Nov 25, 2009)

I've made Hab ABTs before, they are great!
Not too hot when you remove the ribs and seeds.
I grew ghost peppers this year, and one day will probably try one made into an ABT... 
I'll make sure to have a case of Busch on hand for the melt down...


----------



## got14u (Nov 25, 2009)

I haven't got to try one yet but I love heat and will this summer when my crop comes in...for hell boy try some red Caribbeans. If you start them in side your house you can actually grow them in your parts...ghost peppers are the only thing hotter then them....they are a habanero family but have about 4 times the kick of a yellow...I can't even get hab's here in my town....drives me nuts some times.


----------



## fire it up (Nov 25, 2009)

Was making puerco pibil one time and had a few extra habaneros so...



Now myself, I didn't try one.  I like hot but I also know better but my BIL tried one and he was on fire for a while, said other than how hot it was it was good.


----------



## chisoxjim (Nov 25, 2009)

did em this summer, and liked them, just havent seen any nice looking ones around lately or I would have done some more.

Not too hot(really nice flavor), but then again I eat jalapenos like some folks eat potato chips.


----------



## meateater (Nov 26, 2009)

Ya I got some of those seeds. gonna try them next spring.


----------



## fire it up (Nov 26, 2009)

Good luck, I couldn't even get them to germinate this past year.
They are very finicky and even the smallest amount of stress will cause them to drop flowers or fruit.
Good luck though!


----------



## alx (Nov 26, 2009)

I use a soil thermometer and germinate mostly at 80-85 degree....I use a heating pad and a plastic cover(like a mini-greenhouse) first few days for a humid environment...

I have had pequins(bird peppers) take thirty days to germinate.I use a greenhouse grade growing medium called pro-mix with bio-fungicide...This prevents damping off of seedlimgs in these hot humid growing medium...

I plant 3 seeds per 1x2inch starter trays.Gives me better chance...


Check out university new mexico state chile shop about bhuts.Dr.paul bosland is a king in the pepper world.....


----------



## ibrocun (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## stevecylka (Mar 30, 2012)

I am so addicted to ABTs and the jalapenos just don't have enough heat for me. I have been debating whther it is time to venture into the habaneo abt territory.


----------

